# Protest in Tahrir Square on Tuesday night?



## Chill (May 24, 2011)

Apparently there was a protest in Tahrir Square last night. Is this right? Anyone know anything about this??


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Chill said:


> Apparently there was a protest in Tahrir Square last night. Is this right? Anyone know anything about this??


I don't know about last night but there is one on tonight from 8pm


----------



## RPC (Mar 17, 2011)

Chill said:


> Apparently there was a protest in Tahrir Square last night. Is this right? Anyone know anything about this??


We had huge problems yesterday accessing Zamalek from Mohandessin... I actually thought was the police protest that was blocking some downtown roads...

... I think there are still issues tonight since road on the bridge seemed was quite blcoked.

:confused2:


----------

